# Je veux booter sur Linux !!!!!!



## simon (26 Juillet 2001)

Et oui une fois que j'ai réussi à booter sur le CD de Linux (voir un des posts précédent) et ben maitenant que tout ce petit monde et bien installé sur mon G4 je n'arrive pas booter dessus !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Je vous explique, j'ai donc lu que BootX ne marchait pas avec les New World Machine, donc je me suis lancé avec yaboot. OK je télécharge depuis ftp://ftp.linuxppc.org/  un dossier se nommant LinuxBoot (ou un truc du genre) dans lequel il y a le noyau, un pseudo-système de boot et un fichier yaboot.conf. En lisant le mode d'emploi de Linux PPC après l'intallation je redémarre sur le CD OS 9 et j'édite yaboot.conf et je le modifie comme suit:

_init-message = "\nWelcome Simon to LinuxPPC!\nHit &lt;TAB&gt; for boot options.\n\n"
timeout = 500
default = linuxppc

image = hda4:,vmlinux.2.2.15pre3
label = linuxppc
novideo_

pour le début du fichier,la suite on s'en fout...mais n'empêche que cela ne marche toujours pas, au démarrage j'au un dossier avec un mac qui souris mais il en reste là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Please aider moi....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Juillet 2001)

Euh je suis désolé, mais là je peux pas t'aider parce que moi j'ai pas de news world, et Yabbot ne marche pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

Tu peux aller voir sur http://www.penguinppc.org 
tu vas p'être trouver de l'aide...

Sinon, demande à Gwen et benR, ils vont vite te persuader de ne pas booter sous Linux, puisque ca ne sert à rien


----------



## Gwenhiver (27 Juillet 2001)

C'est vrai ça, d'abord...
Qu'est-ce que tu vas en faire de ton Linux, quand tu auras booté dessus ? Hein ? Alors ? Toine, c'est pour se la péter, on sait. Mais toi ?


----------



## benR (27 Juillet 2001)

Mais claiiiiiiir !
Le propre de l'esprit Open Source, si tu veux, c'est AVANT TOUT d'en parler. Le pratiquer, c'est complètement anecdotique voire accessoire.

Le principal, c'est de pouvoir placer un petit speech sur ssh (ou telnet, à ta guise) en fin de soirée, d'improviser un petit topo sur les mérites comparés des dernières distribs (très apprécié au cours de repas informels), et d'enchainer avec des considérations générales sur, en même temps, la dernière version d'Apache, les interfaces graphiques dispo, la dernière recompilation de ton noyau (10 heures pour que la molette de ta souris soit reconnue).

Non, vraiment, c'est rien de plus que ça, Linux.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*la dernière recompilation de ton noyau (10 heures pour que la molette de ta souris soit reconnue).
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh, maintenant, c'est plutôt une dizaine de minutes une recompilation de noyau, mais bon je dit rien moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Non, vraiment, c'est rien de plus que ça, Linux.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


On va dire oui pour vous faire plaisir (ET POUR QU'ON ARRETE DE DIRE QUE JE ME LA PETE), mais en vrai, c'est beaucoup plus que ca


----------



## benR (27 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
On va dire oui pour vous faire plaisir (ET POUR QU'ON ARRETE DE DIRE QUE JE ME LA PETE), mais en vrai, c'est beaucoup plus que ca *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Effectivement, j'ai lu des textes étranges de gens qui disent la même chose que toi...
J'ai même réussi à approcher certaines personnes qui pensent ça. Mais quand je le raconte, personne ne me croit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meuh non, Toine, on dit pas que tu te la petes ! C'est ton domaine, donc c'est normal que tu en parles. Et nous on donne juste un point de vue objectif et raisonnable sur la chose !


----------



## simon (27 Juillet 2001)

Alors je vous explique le pourquoi du comment...

En fait si je veux installer Linux c'est pour deux raisons:

1) Je vais participer au site du Lausanne Hockey Club et pour ce faire il utilise Lotus Note et le gars m'a dit que je pouvais l'installer sur un PC ou sur Linux, donc vu que PC n'est pas un choix   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je me disais que Linux pourquoi pas ?

2) Par curiosité et par interêt parce l'air de rien plus en plus d'entreprises utilisent Linux pour leur serveur, etc... Vu que je fais des études dans ce domaine (Système de Communication à L'Ecole Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne) je risque fortemment d'être confronté un  jour ou l'autre à l'environnement de Linux. Et donc pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu d'avance sur les choses, et savoir de quoi on parle.

Alors voilà ce n'est ni pour la jouer monstre frime "Moi j'ai Linux sur mon Mac", parce que je préfère nettement me la jouer frime en disant "Moi j'ai OS X sur mon mac"


----------



## romanh1 (27 Juillet 2001)

j'ai le meme probleme avec un G4 400 (annee 2000) impossible de demarrer sur le disque ou est installe linux je me demande si je vais pas utiliser Virtual PC....


----------



## benR (27 Juillet 2001)

Tes raisons sont bonnes, je pense, Simon... 
Bon courage donc avec tout ça !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Vu que je fais des études dans ce domaine (Système de Communication à L'Ecole Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne) 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens donc !
Tu connais Eurecom, donc ?
Et vous tournez sous quoi, a l'EPF ? pas un petit linux à tester dans les salles info ?


----------



## simon (28 Juillet 2001)

I GOT IT   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et OUI enfin j'ai réussi bon c'est sûrement pas très très catolique comme méthode mais c'est pas grave (euh parce que en fait je débranche un de mes deux disques durs physiquement et je dois passer par l'OpenFirmware au démarrage pomme-option-o-f et taper mac-boot avant d'avoir le prompt de yaboot)

Mais bon bref cela marche et pis tant mieux...


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Tiens donc !
Tu connais Eurecom, donc ?
Et vous tournez sous quoi, a l'EPF ? pas un petit linux à tester dans les salles info ? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui je connais Eurecom mais je n'ai pas encore l'age d'y aller  on va déjà passer sa première année avant de rêver à Nice, à la plage et au villa habitée par 5 universitaire plus taré les un que les autres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et en fait non pas de Linux à tester dans les salles d'infos mais plutôt un UNIX (Solaris sur des stations SUN) avec un interface graphique assez affreux d'ailleurs, mes bon je n'y allais pas souvent vu que pour faire du Java et du C mon mac sous OS X allait parfaitement bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  mon mac sous OS X allait
                   parfaitement bien   <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Waah l'autre eh ! Comment qu'i's'la pète !!!


----------



## Einbert (13 Décembre 2001)

Juste une bete question : comme tu as une _New Rom_ machine, ben quand tu presses la touche option au demarrage, tu n'a pas un petit disque dur qui monte avec un petit pengouin dessus ?? Moi il me semblait que chez moi, ben cela fonctionnait du temps ou j'avais essaye d'installer Linux sur mon ordio...mais depuis l'arrivee de mon ecran Apple TFT 17", ben impossible d'installer un quelconque Linux !! Juste en passant, qqun sait-il si Suse 7.3 a resolu ce probleme ?? J'ai une partition extra deja toute prete pour accueillir un petit penguin !!
Ce week-end, Linuxbourg de notre uni organise une install party...Je vais amener mon iBook de premiere generation, lequel n'aura plus que Linux Mandrake 8.0 comme OS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Tu as installe quel Linux Simon ??

Moi je pense aussi qu'en tant qu'etudiant universitaire en informatique, on se doit de toucher a Linux...OS X c'est genial, stable, tout ce qu'il faut ou presque pour developper, mais Linux possede quand meme un esprit different que OS X...Et il y a pas mal de truc que j'aimerais installe, mais qui ne tournent pas (ou disons pas encore) sur OS X, mais seulement sur Linux...Et bien sur, il y a aussi la curiosite de l'informaticien, car cet OS requiert, il me semble, plus de bidouilles que OS X  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

++

P.S Moi je trouve l'interface graphique de Solaris pas si mal que ca quand tu ouvres une session avec KDE .... A moins qu'au poly a Lausanne vous n'ayez que CDE et OpenWindows


----------



## simon (13 Décembre 2001)

A l'époque je m'étais lancé dans l'install de Linux je voulais installer Linux PPC 2000, je dis bien à l'époque parce que depuis j'ai abandonné depuis bien longtemps, la version que j'avais était beaucoup trop lente...

Je suis d'accord que toute personne faisant des études dans l'informatique ce doit de connaitre Linux, de toute façon je pense que cela risque de devenir un système par défaut dans beaucoup d'entreprise car bien moins cher (mais c'est un autre débat), alors pour combler cette lacune j'ai installé une version de Linux Mandrake 8.1 sur Virtual PC, ce n'est pas beaucoup plus rapide mais cela marche correctement, mais dès que j'aurai refais mais finance je me débrouillerais pour acheter un PC à 900 FrCH sur lequel il n'y aura que Linux (ou sur le portable de ma copine quand elle aura son mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas les moyens ni le temps donc plus tard...

Mais par contre je n'avais pas essayer le boot manager pour voir s'il y a avait un ptit penguin sur un disque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 juré la prochaine fois je regarderai

Et les stations SUN de l'EPFL n'ont pas de KDE


----------



## Einbert (13 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
...j'ai installé une version de Linux Mandrake 8.1 sur Virtual PC...
Mais par contre je n'avais pas essayer le boot manager *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ce n'est pas monstre lent, car VPC n'est deja pas monstre rapide, et Linux en plus dessus...Tu n'as plus de partition libre ? 
Le truc du boot ne marchera pas, car Linux est installe sur VPC, lui etant un prog. mac, resp. installe sur un OS Apple...donc pas de pengouin au demarrage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... snif.... 
Normallement, ben j'aurai un Mandrake sur mon iBook a partir de samedi...youpie....et en plus ca rime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Et les stations SUN de l'EPFL n'ont pas de KDE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Mouahahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Desole, je ne pouvais m'en empecher ...

++


----------



## simon (13 Décembre 2001)

Mettons que si je veux utiliser Linux sur VPC je boot sur  OS 9 histoire que cele bouge un poil plus vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est vrai que c'est pas top...effectivement je n'ai plus de partition libre donc pas de Linux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tient nous au courant de ton install Linux sur ton iBook

Et pis les stations SUN de l'EPFL je t'avouerai que je n'y vais jamais donc je m'en fous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis même pas aller chercher mes codes pour y avoir accès c'est pas pour dire


----------



## Einbert (13 Décembre 2001)

Les stations Sun ne sont pas si mal que ça...Cela a surtout été pénible de m'habituer au clavier américain, mais je t'avouerais qu'il m'arrive maintenant souvent d'utiliser le clavier américain également chez moi quand il s'agit de coder...seul petit hic : le \ n'est pas accessible si on l'utilise sur un clavier suisse...et Dieu sait si ce caractère est indispensable en C  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Petit défaut des stations Sun : c'est vraiment lent (je parle ici pour l'ouverture d'api et non de vitesse de compilation...).

Bon, ben je te, voire vous si cela intéresse qqun d'autres (à par Toine je ne vois personne d'autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), tiens au courant...

Bon, hop, j'ouvre un nouveau post sur Suse 7.3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------

